# is this weird



## summergirljea (Jul 17, 2013)

hadn't heard from hubby all day when I got home from work I said didn't you miss me he said no was doing his thing cutting wood n did not think of me.....weird? I missed him...he thinks this is ok?? what do you think?thanks


----------



## MyTurn (Oct 27, 2013)

i do that too ,when out fishing,i just don't think about it.No big deal.


----------

